# worms in fish???



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I had a friend over from the states and was making fish. She was telling me to make sure to cook it well because of the worms. 

What??? worms in fish?

I had never heard of this. I thought she meant tiny microscopic worms, but no, she said she's actually seen worms sticking up while frying a fish in the pan!
I can't describe my shock and disgust. I don't think I could deal with finding a live worm in my fish. 
I thought at first of a worm that had infested the live fish, like trichinosis in pork, but then i thought maybe it's some kinds of worms (or rather larvae) that are laid in the fish by insects after they;re killed. 
Can someone put my mind at rest? I rarely buy fresh fish, it's hard to find good fresh fish here, unless you know the right stores, and it;s usually so expensive, but if i have to be careful of worms i will probably never buy it. 
Thanks


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

Its mostly found in Billfish like Sword, Marlin... but may also be in AmberJack, Crevali and Escolar. They are a parasite that grows in the fish naturally and they die when you cook the fish. I have seen more than my fair share and any good fish monger will remove them when the break down the fish into sides or filets.


----------



## vohrtex (Apr 21, 2009)

In culinary school learning to break down fish I remember finding little white worms in Cod, maybe an inch, inch and a half. The chef said he had seen them before and just to be careful to remove them all. It freaked a couple people out.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Extra protein  Yeah it happens, haven't seen it, but heard of it.

That's why we can't get pickled rollmops here onto the island - the Fisheries Board are afraid someone will crash a jar of them into the river and infest our fish population with worms. Bleeding ridiculous.

It's not good to think about it too much. Yum yum.

P.S. I think, but don't quote me, that freezing kills them. But I am no expert on it.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

that's the word from sushi guys....freezin' kills um.
I worked at a fish place umpteen years ago....cod had worms, they really freak people out.

17 year old nephew won't eat local apples cus of worms, won't eat lettuce I buy from farmer's market in case of bugs.....freak! love you Seth.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

I was under the impression that its mainly white fish that have them. cod , pollock and such.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I read that :


"Saltwater fish play host to more than 100 species of parasites. The most commonly found are the Phocanema round worm and the Anisakis round worm"


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

As stated cod commonly has visible worms. Monkfish is another common one. I've also come across them in halibut. If you think pin-boning is a pain...

--Al


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I may never eat fish again after reading this thread.


----------



## 156current (Nov 22, 2009)

You do know that both cattle, pigs and sheep also can have parasites, don't you? Time to go vegan?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

_Time to go vegan?  _

You have any idea of the number of critters who take up residence in veggies?

Remember the old vaudville routine: What's the only thing worse than biting into an apple and finding a worm? Biting into an apple and finding half a worm. Ba dum dum!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Vegans are often wormy. So we're back where we started and no better off. 

BDL


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Hang on...there are germs in the air...should we stop breathing?


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Swordfish frequently has worms as well. All sushi in the USA at least that sold to the letter of the law has to be frozen to kill parasites. There is a USDA formula for time and temperature. While Tuna is less prone to parasites IIR the Tuna freezers at Morimoto run at some thing like minus eighty six degrees.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I feel incredibly lucky not to ever have seen a fish worm. I wouldn't be squeamish if i found out i had eaten a cooked worm, or even a live apple worm, but i am definitely squeamish if i SEE a worm. And for some reason, worms in fish sound particularly repulsive. 
Anyway, thanks for the information. I am very much inclined to agree with Koukouvagia, I definitely do NOT want to run into one of those guys. I may confine my fish eating to restaurants and frozen fish. 

As for vegetable worms, i can't imagine anything worse than a tapeworm whose eggs are often in lettuce (i am not letting my imagination run wild, though, since i'm sure some episode of House or ER has had some even more disgusting worms in it, but i'm definitely not thinking of those, no, not thinking of them...)


----------



## slovenka (Nov 30, 2009)

This worms are parasites. They are common to fish. But if you undercook the fish. The eggs survive and the parasite will evolve in one of humans basic organs, heart lungs, livers or even brains.
No panic! The main thing is to cook the fish properly.


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

Freshwater bass can have worms also.

If memory serves, I believe that in _Kitchen Confidential,_ Anthony Bourdain said that he never ate swordfish because of the worms he'd seen in that species.


----------



## hotchpotch (Oct 16, 2009)

Monkfish, Swordfish and Tuna are the three that I have seen the most amount of worms in. I have worked with a lot of cod and to date have never once seen a worm in cod but I have heard Atlantic Cod has much more worms than Pacific cod.

In Florida we had received some fresh monkfish and one piece was particularly infected. I splashed a bunch of lemon juice on it and about 10-15 little worms came slithering out. Nearly caused another cook to toss his cookies.

In Hawaii we had a side of Swordfish that had a ton of worms in it, they came slithering out while it was on ice in the walk-in.

And in Tuna I've had some very large long worms (4-5" in length).

However, from what I've been told most of these worms are not dangerous to humans even if ingested. It's freshwater fish that has worms that can harm us.


----------



## pullmanpair (Sep 29, 2009)

Parasites are the reason you never feed raw salmon to dogs (Salmon Poisoning Disease).


----------



## greyeaglem (Apr 17, 2006)

Fresh caught sushi, anyone?  Maybe that's why the Norwegians soak their cod in lye.


----------



## rob ring (Aug 15, 2009)

I visited Camden, Maine in September and was eating at the Waterfront restaurant the first night I was there. I ordered halibut which was served with mixed greens. I thought it could have been cooked a bit more but not so much that I wouldn't eat it. After eating nearly all of it I was picking through the remnants when a little red squiggler caught my eat - very much alive and very much on my plate. It was tiny, about 1/2 inch long and as thick as a heavy thread. I pointed it out to my dear wife, who tried to assure my that it must have been on the greens, since it would have died when the fish was cooked. Unless, of course, the fish was undercooked. I paid the bill and left the restaurant, and promptly purged the memory from my mind. Until now. 

Rob


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Maybe we should all eat this instead :lol:

SUPERBLOG!!: Superblog!! Recipes: Rotten Shark Meat


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

When I was cutting fish for a Seafood Restaurant I found'em (little red ones) still squiggeling in and around containers of Sole Actually had one get on my hand and it started too...... Seen'em in Flounder, Black and red Drum, Grouper (Groupers cousin too) some Snappers, swordfish....Basically if it swims in the sea, walks on land or fly's through the sky.............it can have any number of parasites at any given time.:look: And yes....even you Vegans can have'em


----------



## cyberdoc (Nov 1, 2009)

DC,
Totally off topic but I'm trying to reply to your last PM, but your message box is full.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

While all fish can carry worms, from what I've seen swordfish is the worst, especially sword caught in warmer waters.


----------



## cyberdoc (Nov 1, 2009)

Yeah, that would be a huge YUUUUUUK!!! :lol:


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

So, Siduri....now we've all freaked you out  are you still eating fish?


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Totally freaked, and not about to buy fresh fish any time soon! 
It's different from vegetable parasites - those eat vegetables, not flesh! I have actually found half a worm in an apple and was only mildly freaked. I guess we all have our squeamish index, and visible worms in animals, that's mine!


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh dear - sounds like you need some fish counselling  I'm not going to stop eating them - if the food is cooked, so are the worms.

Worms are much like snails, and they are a gourmet meal. Just protein. Like witchety grubs here. Do you enjoy Oysters Naturale?

P.S. Have you thanked your friend yet for making you think about it too much?


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

To reply to your questions, DC Sunshine,

If the fish is cooked by someone else, no problem. I won;t think of the dead worms, but definitely don't want to see the live ones.

I ate snails once and have blotted out the memory. They were small italian snails, cooked in tomato, and I don't much like anything cooked in tomato, and the situation was one where i couldn't offend the hostess, so I ate them and i remember nothing about it. I also eat shrimp and other leggy seafood, that, as i look at them, make me realize they are close relatives of cockroaches. I still eat them.

But snails are not wiggling parasites in the food i'm eating. 

I do thank my friend, because if i were to actually FIND a live worm in a fish I would still be screaming, and may be traumatized for life!


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

lol Siduri....fair enough


----------



## cyberdoc (Nov 1, 2009)

I'll pass. :lol:


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Very common here in Florida also in Cod, besides all fish mentioned above. Many are found in warmer water fish usually, Cod is exception. I cut 200 to 300 fresh fish per week and can tell you that they put their heads right up out of the flesh to see what is disturbing them. 
This is why Cruise ships by law have to freeze all fish for 72 hours before use. Heat of broiler usually draws them out and will kill them. Better yet about 6 weeks ago I gutted and cleaned a chilean sea bass and low and behold a hair brush was in its stomach (I never thought they brushed their hair ). I have also found other interesting things. Worms are least of problem trust me . Meat is worse.:chef:


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Ah yes horn -worms in tomatoes. Sometime they are almost as big as the tomato. They look like baby dragons.


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

"I gutted and cleaned a chilean sea bass and low and behold a hair brush was in its stomach (I never thought they brushed their hair ). I have also found other interesting things. Worms are least of problem trust me ." 

I guess I blocked it out but reading this reminded me of the times I found cigarette butts and condoms in squid. For the record not the same squid, but i can't help but hope that they were related.

--Al


----------



## i <3 vodka (Jun 21, 2008)

Fish flesh decompose so quickly that unless you can eat it immediately after being caught(exception than norm) it's better to have them frozen on-vessel and buy it frozen anyways. 

Dead fish and crustaceans don't store well unless deep frozen immediately. 

Raw fish may give a sense of freshness, but they're often LESS fresh. 

I've never figured out why some stores sell thawed fish that reads "previously frozen". They basically just ruined it by defrosting it. Every minute that's on the shelf in defrosted state is advancing decomposition and there was no merit in defrosting it just to be displayed on shelves.


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

My guess is that a whole fish, or side, is brought in frozen then broken down for resale.

--Al


----------



## i <3 vodka (Jun 21, 2008)

I see this happening with shrimps too.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

This is the kind of thing that shocks me. I know, fish play host to all kinds of horrible things, and unlike DC Sunshine I don't accept that they're good eats like witchetty grubs. But I just got back from a year in Japan, and the basic thing is that the customers there just won't tolerate this kind of thing, so they don't have to.

If it's marked "raw," it's raw, not previously frozen, but caught, cut, and ready to roll.

If it's marked "for making sashimi," it's ready to cut up and eat just as it is.

If it's frozen, it's frozen, not thawed out and degrading. Some of this is marked "for making sashimi," some isn't. When you do see seafood labeled "previously frozen" it was still frozen solid yesterday and will be discarded tonight after closing. You pay extra for this, just a little bit, because it's a convenience item.

At many markets, there is the designation "for cooking," which means that they don't think you should eat it raw. At those markets, "for making sashimi" means that it's _cut_ appropriately, not that it is any safer than stuff with no designation.

Similarly, some markets label certain eggs "for eating raw." These eggs do not have salmonella in them. And if you look around a bit, you can find high-end markets that sell chicken which is salmonella-free and suitable for eating raw should you wish to do so.

But the fish is cheaper than in Boston. Eggs are a little pricier.

How do they do this? By intensive and serious inspection systems, backed up by a customer base that simply will not tolerate parasite-laden or infected foods. It helps, of course, that they also don't have a ludicrous liability system under which anyone who does get sick can sue for millions, so there is no harm in labeling something for raw use when you're 99.999% sure it's okay -- you won't get destroyed if you make a mistake just once.

You'll perhaps be interested to know that because of all these factors, salmon is very rarely served raw in Japan. It's commonly infested, and the only way to serve it "raw" is to freeze it solid for a while, which screws up the texture.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you for that info Chris,

So the salmon that we are getting here, marked "fresh" would we need to take the sme precaution ?


----------



## nichole (Sep 16, 2009)

Howdy, its been a long time since I logged in. Nice to be back again. How are you guys. Anyway its kinda odd talking about worms on fish. I love fish but I'll pass for a couple of days..


----------



## cyberdoc (Nov 1, 2009)

Welcome back Nichole.

Doc


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Apparently it is very easy to test for trichinosis in pigs, and yet apparently for some reason they don;t do this in the States. I had made roast pork for my friend and doctor (she's also american) and it was a little pink. I said "uh oh, better put it back in the oven" and she said "Naa, all the pork in italy is tested, i learned it in medical school. They couldn;t afford not to with the extensive use of raw pork products like prosciutto"

The thing about the fish worms that most bothered me is that I never heard of it nor saw them, and am surprised that with all the cookbook reading i do, it never came up. 
My daughter, the vegetarian, however, told me SHE knew about it, because all the vegetarian literature talks about it. 
She never liked meat or fish anyway, so that was not the deciding factor.


----------



## spanishchef (Dec 13, 2009)

Yes, there are worms in fish and they are very common. They are Anisakis for the most part which die in the cooking process so they wouldn't be of any harm unless you eat the fish raw.

Being from Spain, I am very used to this because you go to a fishmonger who cleans the fish in front of you but many times they leave the belly side of the fish intact. 
I remember my mom cleaning the belly of the worms in order to cook it.

I say take the belly of the fish out completely and you will reduce the risk of having worms by 90%.

Again if you don't see them and cook the fish to the correct temperature you shouldn't be concerned.


----------

